# our new baby



## Robertchrisroph (Feb 17, 2015)

We need to find a name. I have so many pets


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice looking. Splash!


----------



## AbbyLee22 (Feb 17, 2015)

My mom had one years ago she named Ryan the Lion. It worked.


----------



## Heather H (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow what a beauty. Leo? Spike?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 17, 2015)

Name him Chocolate!


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 17, 2015)

Gillian


----------



## Heather H (Feb 17, 2015)

My son said, hooker or trigger. He's 8 .


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 20, 2015)

He's a looker.


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Feb 20, 2015)

Simba, Scar, or Mufasa (spelling?)


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 20, 2015)

He looks grumpy to me....So Old Grumpy as it! !


----------



## HLogic (Feb 20, 2015)

Lunch. At least here, they are!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 25, 2015)

HLogic said:


> Lunch. At least here, they are!



LOL for whom?


----------



## HLogic (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone that catches them. They are an introduced invasive species in the Gulf of Mexico and Atlantic (in S FL) and have no predators. They are eating everything in sight so folks are encouraged to 'thin the herd'. I hear they're pretty tasty...


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 25, 2015)

Diablo?


----------

